# Feliway for ferals winter houses



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I heard that spraying the inside of winter shelter_the cat house to be set for the ferals to take refuge in inclement weather_ with Feliway helps with the cat going in (and hopefully stay) in the house..I was going to try that with this years ws's..has anybody used Feliway with ferals? And if not it wouldn't harm, wouldn't it..I wonder if one could use it to re-direct their lairs? I suppose that telling a mama where she should move her kittens (I'm hoping one will get her litter from the basement of a condemmed house) it's beyond F and anybody's capacity, but for other other cats..thanks


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm, not sure. It wouldn't hurt, and probably would even help to calm everyone down. Good luck!!!

Abhay


----------

